# The Way: Straight and Narrow



## ReformedWretch (Dec 21, 2008)

Parts 1 and 2 by Gerstner

The Way: Straight and Narrow (pt. 1) | Ligonier Ministries

The Way: Straight and Narrow (pt. 2) | Ligonier Ministries


----------



## Grymir (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks! That was good. They have all his chapters in one of his books on the blog. I've always liked Gerstner.


----------

